# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Reefresh 700litros

## Carlos Basaloco

Meus amigos,

Depois de muito trabalho para desmontar o antigo sistema e remontar o novo, finalmente posso dizer que o novo sistema esta a funcionar a 100%.
Vou colocar o novo setup para que o pessoal possa comentar e logo que possivel irei colocar umas fotos.
Esta remontagem começou com a mudança do móvel de madeira para um de ferro, aproveitei e refiz a tubagem toda do aquário.Alguns upgrades foram feitos ao sistema.
O overflow deixou de ser só um a meio (antes) e passou a ser um em cada canto com o retorno num dos cantos.A sump passou de 80X40X40cm para 100X50x40cm e o escumador passou de um APF600 para um Aquamedic Shorty 5000 com queda directa.
Para ja o sistema ainda esta em teste mas parece-me estar tudo muito bem.



Aquário - 160X60X60
Sump - 100X50X40
Refugio de algas - 15X50X40
Deposito reposição - 20X50X40

Bomba de retorno - Eheim 1262
circulação - 2Xtunze stream 6100 com controlador
closeloop - desactivado

escumador -DELTEC AP850
Reactor de Kalk - desactivado
Reactor de calcio - DELTEC PF601 com rowalith +
controlador de orp weipro
controlador de ph weipro
bombas peristálticas
Ozonizador controlavel
entre outros equipamentos.....

50kg de rocha viva
40kg de areia de coral

iluminação - 8X80W T5

3 aquamedic 15000k
1 aquamedic 10000k
2 aquamedic actinica
2 blue puls
1 leds moonlight 


Chiller aquamedic

Neste sistema optei por colocar duas ventoinha na sump, uma a meter ar fresco e a outra no lado oposto do aquário a tirar o ar quente que circula na sump, a fim de baixar a temperatura, desta maneira o chiller só liga quando as ventoinhas não derem conta do recado. 

Algumas fotos..... (as fotos foram tiradas apenas com 2 t5 acesas)








depois da confusão que foi la por casa durante 2 dias até as tantas, aqui ficam os primeiros resultados...









Esta tudo um pouco para o desarrumado, pois o tempo também não é muito mas em breve vai ficar tudo no sitio certo




Quero deixar aqui um abraço muito grande ao pessoal da SOHAL  que tudo fez para conclusão do projecto dentro do tempo previsto.

Cps

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, nada a dizer!!!!

Quero ver FOTO´s  :Admirado:  


Depois mete ai umas fotos para ver então  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Carlos
Antes de mais parabéns pelo teu aquário, está muito bem pensado.
Reparei no entanto e deduzo que irás revestir o móvel em baixo tanto à frente como dos lados.
Se tal acontecer, e por experiencia própria, acho que deverias pensar em retirar a madeira que reveste o movel na traseira, pois irá haver pouca circulçao de ar e a condensação será muita.



Está na altura de colocares umas fotos dos teus corais, para o pessoal se deliciar.



Abraço


Paulo

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Carlos

Está espéctacular. 
Qualquer dia é o que tenho que fazer ao meu, uma remodelação.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Paulo,

O móvel é uma coisa que ja esta estudado, vou colocar umas grelhas de respiro de lado e nessas grelhas coloco uma ventoinha para extrair o ar quente que esta na sump, desta forma para alem de manter a sump numa temperatura baixa tambem faço a renovação de ar na sump.
Quanto aos corais, eles ainda não estão grande coisa, maior parte deles perderam a cor e outros tiveram perdas de tecido, para já ainda estão naquela fase de adaptação.



Viva João,

não foi facil ganhar coragem, mas digo-te desde ja que valeu a pena.

cps

----------


## Filipe Silva

Ficou mt porreiro..

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ya Carlos, ta muito porreiro, gostei bastante.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

Grande coragem para desmontar o que tinhas.

Ficou 5 estrelas, nao morreu nada na troca????? a tua esposa nao te pos as malas a porta????

um abraço, tenho que passar ai :SbOk:

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Explendido sem duvida, essa RV está um mimo mesmo.

Gostei bastante do Layout, simples e com um efeito como gosto, tipo embuscadas de recife.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
ABraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva José,

Incrivelmente não, pois havia um interesse de ambas as partes para substituir o móvel de madeira que tinha antes, estava a ganhar barriga no meio e por uma questão de segurança resolvi mandar fazer um em ferro, e como é de calcular ha que fazer um upgrade e refazer a tubagem toda do aquário.
Aparece ca em casa um dia desses para tomar um cafe e dar uma olhada no sistema.

cps


Boas Luis,

Obrigado.
Ha muito que queria fazer este tipo de layout mas não o podia fazer por causa do anterior overflow se encontrar quase a meio do vidro traseiro, nesta nova montagem eu optei por colocar os overflow, um em cada canto para poder ficar com as costas do aquário toda livre e poder colocar as rochas como eu entendesse. 

cps

----------


## Jose Neves

> Viva José,
> 
> Aparece ca em casa um dia desses para tomar um cafe e dar uma olhada no sistema.
> 
> cps


esta combinado para a semana estou de ferias :SbOk:  depois ligo-te

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva jose neves,

Fico a espera do telefonema, de preferencia no Domingo depois das 18h00 para  poeres ver o aqua ligado.

cps

----------


## Joao Serejo

Boas Cab,

Parabéns está muito bom, valeu o esforço e a coragem também, vai em frente e sucesso para esse novo projecto.

Abraço,

João

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Cab,
> 
> Parabéns está muito bom, valeu o esforço e a coragem também, vai em frente e sucesso para esse novo projecto.
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> João


O pang wau,

Ta tudo bem ctg?
Coragem é preciso muita, principalmente ao saber que vais desmontar um aquário que esta em perfeitas condições e com bons crescimentos mas que es mesmo obrigado a faze-lo porque estas com um problema no móvel! é frustante, mas essa frustação passou logo quando resolvi fazer um upgrade ao sistema todo, agora so tenho que ter paciência e calma para que este sistema fique ainda melhor do que o anterior.

aquele abraço

----------


## Joao Serejo

ya, vais ver que valeu a pena apesar da dor de cabeça e das perdas.
Qualquer dia sou eu, mas dp falamos com calma.

abraço do pang wau,

joao

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

> Viva jose neves,
> 
> Fico a espera do telefonema, de preferencia no Domingo depois das 18h00 para  poeres ver o aqua ligado.
> 
> cps




 Visto que vais ter visitas no Domingo aproveitava para passar por ai :yb665:  .OK?
 Depois combinamos as horas.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Visto que vais ter visitas no Domingo aproveitava para passar por ai .OK?
>  Depois combinamos as horas.



Ok, Domingo seria optimo

abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva
Finalmente fui a Perafita buscar a botija/garrafa de CO2 de 10Kg e estive a ver o sistema do Carlos que está de boa saude e em franco progresso, mas melhor do que palavras serão as imagens









A Cynarina 









A Trachyphyllia geoffroyi vermelha









A Trachyphyllia geoffroyi verde (ou será que era Wellsophyllia...)



Uma Acropora a evoluir muito bem depois da mudança





e uma colónia de Protopalythoa verde



e há mais mas por agora só tirei estas fotografias. Tudo a evoluir com calma e paciência.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Viva
> 
> 
> A Trachyphyllia geoffroyi verde (ou será que era Wellsophyllia...)
> 
> 
> 
> e há mais mas por agora só tirei estas fotografias. Tudo a evoluir com calma e paciência.
> 
> ...



Viva Pedro Nuno Ferreira,

É uma Wellsophyllia, realmente foi comprada como Trachtphyllia mas depois de alguma pesquisa cheguei a comclusão de ser uma Wellsophyllia.
Foi curto o tempo que ca estiveste em casa mas já deu para, mais uma vez trocar umas impressões.
Como tu viste os corais ainda estão a recuperar da mudança, alguns tiveram perca de tecido e outros perderam por completo a sua co, mas isso penso que com o tempo e algumas mudas de agua va ao seu lugar.

Um abraço grande

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Ó Carlos isso ficou um espectáculo mesmo! O layout está muito bom, mas é preciso coragem pra fazer uma alteração dessas. Tenho que passar por ai para ver isso ao vivo.

grande abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Ó Carlos isso ficou um espectáculo mesmo! O layout está muito bom, mas é preciso coragem pra fazer uma alteração dessas. Tenho que passar por ai para ver isso ao vivo.
> 
> grande abraço



Viva Paulo,

Quando quiseres é so aparecer, aproveita e tras a familia para passar-mos aqui uma tarde como se passou ai em tua casa.

abraço grande

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:SbOk2:  Foi feito em tempo record.
Tá um espetaculo.Parabens. :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  
Abraço.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola amigos  :Olá:  
Ola amigo Carlos 
Esta um aquário muita fixe  :tutasla:  
esta muita bem decorado e bem planeado
os meus Parabéns tenho que pensar em arranjar um assim.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Deixo aqui algumas fotos para poderem ver as minhas ultimas entradas de peixes no aqua,Acanthurus Leucosterno e um Zebrassoma Flavescenc.
De resto parece estar bem, os corais dia para dia estão a voltar a cor que tinham e ja se começa a ver crescimetos dos SPS.
Amanha vou ver se faço uma serie de testes e depois vou cooca-los aqui para serem discutidos os seus parametros.


Fotos:

Acanthurus Leucosterno VS Siganus Lo Vulpinus "ver quem rapa mais alga nori"


Zebrassoma Flavescenc "a conhecer os cantos do seu novo lar"


Panoramico


Vista da esquerda


Vista da direita




cps

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito porreiro Carlos  :SbOk3:  

Cump.
Anthony

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva amigos,

Hoje ganhei coragem, quebrei a preguicite e resolvi tirar umas fotos e coloca-las para o pessoal comentar.
Ultimamente tenho andado muito ocupado, quando chego a casa pouco faço no aquário, mas neste ultimo fim de semana como tive que fazer a TPA aproveitei e fiz uma limpeza nos vidros e para acabar o dia fui comprar um MICRO Chelmon Rostratos. 
Nesta nova remontagem do sistema, chego a conclusão que correu muito bem, depois deste tempo acredito que ja esteja tudo estabilizado e o sistema esta a funcionar as mil maravilhas e notasse bem o crescimento das algas coralinas no vidro traseiro que tinha sido todo limpo,  mesmo em relação aos corais o crescimento é notavel. 
Apenas falta-me colocar mais uma bomba que sera uma TUNZE STREAM 6000 para melhorar a circulação.
Amanha quero ver se consigo tirar um tempito para fazer os testes, depois coloco os resultados.

Vamos as fotos...































.....para ja são estas as fotos, quando tiver mais algum tempo coloca algumas actualizações.

Cps

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Carlos 
 O aqua esta a ficar muito bom  :Palmas:  
 O micro chelmon foi bem recebido? qual o tamanho dele?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> O micro chelmon foi bem recebido? qual o tamanho dele?


Viva,

OChelmon não tem mais de 4/5cm, no primeiro dia ainda levou 2 corridas Leucosterno, mas entretanto ese deixou de o chatear, ele para já ainda esta na fase de bicar as rochas mas quero ver se o ponho a comer congelado o mais breve possivel.

cps

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

> Viva,
> 
> OChelmon não tem mais de 4/5cm, no primeiro dia ainda levou 2 corridas Leucosterno, mas entretanto ese deixou de o chatear, ele para já ainda esta na fase de bicar as rochas mas quero ver se o ponho a comer congelado o mais breve possivel.
> 
> cps


 Se calhar o facto de ser pequeno dá vantagem para o peixe recem chegado pois os outros não o vêm como uma ameaça na partilha do território.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Se calhar o facto de ser pequeno dá vantagem para o peixe recem chegado pois os outros não o vêm como uma ameaça na partilha do território.


Sim concordo contigo

----------


## Nelson Pena

Obrigado pela recepção de ontem Carlos.
O aquario está a ficar bom, so uns pozinhos mágicos e isso vai ficar excelente!
mais uma vez obrigado pela recepção .
abraço.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Ainda não vi o aquário depois da remodelação... como é? Já está pronto para visitas?  :yb624:  
Parece ter melhorado bastante.

Abraço,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> O aquário está a ficar bom, so uns pozinhos mágicos e isso vai ficar excelente!


epá :Coradoeolhos:  tambem quero disso :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Nelson e Miguel, o prazer foi todo meu em tervos ca em casa.
A casa esta sempre as ordens, quando quiserem vir é so avisar.
Em breve irei colocar umas fotos para para o pessoal ver.

abraço

----------


## João A Alves

Boas




> boas
> 
> 
> 
> epá tambem quero disso


Eu tambêm queria.

Cumprs


João Alves

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> O aquario está a ficar bom, so uns pozinhos mágicos e isso vai ficar excelente!
> 
> abraço.


Olá Carlos
Parabéns pelo teu aquario, :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Nelson,

Nao te ponhas a criar falsas esperanças com os pozinhos mágico, senão pessoal ainda começa a perder a cabeça e a fazer loucuras nos seus aquários,
É preferivel desmitificares esta tua afirmação de forma a esclarecê-los. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  



Abraço
Paulo

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

invejosos  :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  , o homem fala em pozinhos magicos e agora todos querem, isso não é assim.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bem conforme tida dito em cima , ficam aqui algumas fotos para o pessoal comentar. 
O aquário aparentemente esta bom , mas sinto que os corais ainda precisam de mais algum tempo para ficarem com as cores que tinham no antigo sistema. Tenho tido algumas duvidas em relação a iluminação, ando a estudar a possibilidade de alterar a calha de iluminação a fim de obter mais luz para o sistema.

----------


## Nelson Pena

> Olá Carlos
> Parabéns pelo teu aquario,    
> 
> Nelson,
> 
> Nao te ponhas a criar falsas esperanças com os pozinhos mágico, senão pessoal ainda começa a perder a cabeça e a fazer loucuras nos seus aquários,
> É preferivel desmitificares esta tua afirmação de forma a esclarecê-los.            
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Paulo
Referi-me aos pozinhos magicos como um tudo de boas prácticas que se tem com o aquario... as trocas, os equipamentos, o bom utilizar dos mesmos, os elementos e tudo que tem a ver da interecção entre o homem e o corpo aquático :P

Mas agora tambem vou introduzir algum mistério, os pozinhos mágicos existem mesmo :P mas sem as coisas que falei anteriormente não fazem sentido, possivelmente até serão negativos.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Depois de mais uma viagem ao Porto, cidade que gosto muito, dei um salto a casa do Carlos para o conhecer e ver o aqua dele!
Gostei do que vi e do sistema dele! Tudo muito bem organizado.
Gostei da conversa e da troca de ideias, é sempre bom falar com amigos do hobie, ficamos sempre com novos conhecimentos!
Deixo umas fotos:





















...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Amigo Carlos, quando vieres para estes lados, liga para vires ver a minha pequena banheira!  :Big Grin: 

Abraço.

----------


## Henrique de Jesus

Ola pessoal 
Fiquei sem palavras 5 estrelas 
tanto no aquário como nas fotos
 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Pedro Conceição,

Foi com muito prazer que te recebi ca em casa, so tive pena do aquário não estar nas melhores condições,o sistema de iluminação provisoria esta a atrofiar um pouco os corais. Estou ancioso por ver a nova calha montada.
Acho que acima de tudo o convivio valeu mais do que propriamente o aquário. Obrigado pelo convite, mas ficas desde já mais uma vez convidado para ca vires a casa numa proxima passagem pelo Porto.
As fotos estão um show, já ando atras da lente que me falaste.

abraço grande

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ora viva,

Como é do conhecimento de alguns membros, finalmente decidi mudar a iluminação, pois desisti dos 2 HQI de 150W e optei por colocar tudo T5, objectivo principal tem haver com o calor que se fazia sentir na sala, e como já estou de alguma forma farto de levar com a cara metade, assim foi passei a ter 8X80W, para já a calha ainda não esta toda finalizada, só lhe falta o reflector que já esta em produção, mas mesmo sem reflector estou bastante contente com o efeito só de T5.
Tambem decidi fazer outras alterações ao sistema, como o escumador que passou de um Aquamedic Shorty 5000 para um Deltec AP850. Tambem estou em vias de mudar o reactor de calcio para um superior, a minha duvida esta entre o shuran jetstream 1 e o Deltec PF601, mas entretanto eu dou noticias.

Fifca aqui uma foto para ver a diferença

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Ola Carlos, Parabéns pela Iluminação esta fixe  :SbOk:  
Já não tem as sombras que tinhas com as HQI´s,
agora esta todo no bronze :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  


Esta 5*****  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Jose Neves

Finalmente :Cool:  

Agora por tuas parlavras descreve a suposta melhoria em termos de cores, aquecimento, consumos electricos etc.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Finalmente 
> 
> Agora por tuas parlavras descreve a suposta melhoria em termos de cores, aquecimento, consumos electricos etc.


viva zé,

Para já ainda é um pouco cedo para tirar todas as conclusões da alteração, visto que as 8 lampadas só ficaram todas ligadas a 2 dias, mas posso adientar que estou a usar : 2 aquamedic 15000Kº, 2 ATI 15000Kº , 2 Ati actinicas 25000kº, 1 ATI actinica 20000Kº e 1 ATI procolor. Em relação ao aquecimento na sala tambem é outra situação que não posso precisar , mas sei que durante 1 mês tive apenas 4 T5 ligadas e tavasse bem na sala. Os consumos penso que não deve andar longe do que já tinha, a soma das 8 lampadas em watts é pouco mais daquilo que já tinha. vou actualizando o tópico conforme for detectanto alterações.

abraço

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Carlos,
algum motivo especial para teres mudado de escumador?
digo isto pq nao sei se ficas a  ganhar com a troca

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> olá Carlos,
> algum motivo especial para teres mudado de escumador?
> digo isto pq nao sei se ficas a  ganhar com a troca


Viva Duarte,

o aquamedic shorty 5000 é sem dúvida um excelente escumador, só que no meu caso não estava a ter grandes resultados de escumação com ele, talvez tem haver com o facto da entrada de agua no escumador ser fraca,o shorty deve ser alimentado com um caudal entre 2000 a 4000lts/h, o escumador estava ligado directo a um dos escoamentos que voltava do aquário, tenho 2 escoamentos, e a bomba a fazer o retorno é uma Eheim 1260 , tinha-o quase todo fechado e notavasse que era fraco o seu desenpenho conparado com um APF600 que por exterior acabei por ligar.
O Deltec AP850 é um escumador que já foi muito discutido aqui neste forum comparado com o Shorty, existe varias opiniões, eu pessoalmente gosto do desempenho da Deltec, e penso que não foi ma opção em trocar o escumador, mas nada como exprimentar. 

abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Boas Carlos, GRANDE AQUÁRIO muitos parabéns tá 5***** gostava um dia vêr isso ao vivo (quando tiveres xenias para o lixo :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  ) .                                                                                                                                                                                                                          UM ABRAÇO

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas Carlos, GRANDE AQUÁRIO muitos parabéns tá 5***** gostava um dia vêr isso ao vivo (quando tiveres xenias para o lixo      ) .                                                                                                                                                                                                                          UM ABRAÇO



Quando quiseres é so aparecer.Quanto as xenias é que é mais complicado, para o lixo elas nunca vão, ha quem fique sempre com elas.

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ora viva,

Finalmente o Deltec AP850 esta a bombar, até a hora o escumador esta a ter um desempenho melhor que o shorty, ao fim de 2 horas de estar a trabalhar começou a babar-se todo, e ainda não esta bem afinado, falta acertar bem a entrada de agúa com entrada de ar.
Logo que possivel tiro umas fotos para colocar aqui no post.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva amigos,

Ultimamente o tempo tem sido pouco para colocar fotos, mas ontem resolvi tirar umas fotozitas para a malta poder dar uma olhada e fazer as suas criticas.
Só tive pena de não conseguir fotografar o novo membro da familia,o  Centropyge Acanthops, mas fica prometido uma foto em breve.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais algumas.....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais......

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais......

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais....








vamos ficar por aqui......

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas
Sim senhor Carlos esta muito porreiro.
Novidades a vir?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

Olá Carlos

Parabéns, o teu sistema está bonito, os corais apresentam saúde, os peixes igualmente, gostei de ver, :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   falta só mesmo ver isso ao vivo, numa próxima peregrinação ao norte, aceitarei com todo o gosto uma visita ao teu sistema :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: 

Agora mais a sério, axas que resultou em pleno a alteração que fizeste em relação á escumação e iluminação?
Que diferenças notaste? houve algum ressentimento por parte dos vivos ou o contrário?
Seria bastante importante colocares os resultados obtidos, apesar das fotos demonstrarem que tudo está bem nesse teu sistema.

----------


## João Soares

Eh lá, o meu amigo Basaloco está com um aquário muito bom, já estou farto de dizer ao Carlos que lhe levo a ver o teu aquario por isso esconde as Mini´s. Eh eh 
Parabens pelo aquário
 :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Paulo,

Fiz varias alterações no sistema, desde mudanças de equipamento a diminuição de bombas, só ficam as ecenciais.

Na minha opinião, não ha dúvida que ter 8X80w é melhor do que ter 4X80W nos lados + 2X150W HQI no meio , com 8 T5 consigo ter luz muito mais bem espalhada pelo aquário do que tinha com hqi, era muito centralizada.Noto diferença nos corais que estavam meios estagnados e outros com crescimentos desequilibrados em comparação com a anterior iluminação. Uma das ideias era baixar a temperatura da sala , mas ainda estou com algumas duvidas se baixou!
Etou a utilizar:
1 pro color da ATI
1 Blue plus da ATI
2 Aquablue especial da ATI
2 actinicas da ATI
2 Aquamedic 15000Kº

O escumador! Não ha dúvida que o Aquamedic Shorty 5000 é muito bom, mas no meu sistema não estava a conseguir tirar rendimento dele por fauta de caudal de alimentação do escumador, e como não queria colocar uma bomba optei por trocar por um DELTEC AP 850 que esta ligado directo a um dos escoamentos, a unica coisa que posso dizer deste escumador é que tira bosta para caraças, é mesmo muito bom. A proveitei a saida do escumador e coloquei um saco filtro da TMC de 200 microns. 

Tenho aproveitado o pouco tempo que tenho para fazer uns acertos no sistema , começando por iliminar a bomba que alimenta o chiller e passar a ser alimentado atravez da bomba de retorno utilizando 1 "T" e de seguida com uma torneira a controlar o fluxo, tudo feito com tubo flexivel para abafar a vibração da bomba.
No reactor de calcio tambem optei pela alimentação directa atravez do chiller colocando 1 torneira para controlar o fluxo de entrada de aguá no reactor.
O que faz a circulação no refugio de algas é o retorno do chiller. Esta a funcionar muito bem, apenas tem uma lampada de 21W de baixo consumo mas a chaetomorpha , mysis e outros bichos não param de crescer.

Mudas de agúa semanais de 30Lts (agúa natural) sempre que possivel

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Paulo ontem acabei por não responder por completo a tua pergunta,

Tanto os corais como os peixes aceitaram bem a nova iluminação, penso que tem a haver com a calha provisoria 4X80W que coloquei no aquário enquuanto a outra estava a ser feita. O único coral que senti alteração foi na Trachyphylia vermelha que perdeu cor, ficou meia transparente, mas parece-me que aos poucos já esta a recuperar a cor dela. De resto tive um ou outro coral que tiveram perca de tecido, mas pode não estar relacionado com a iluminação.De qualquer das formas neste momento todos os corais inspiram saude e é notavel o seu crescimento.
Os peixes estão muito bem, os ultimos 2 que coloquei, Hepatus e centropyge acanthops  estão de excelente saúde, mas o Acanthops é que tem passado um pouco mal por perseguição de um Centropyge bispinosus, mas isso é passageiro.  :yb665:   :SbSourire:  

Vou aproveitar para colocar aqui alguns dados da minha rotina: 

Os unicos adictivos que utilizo são:

iodo - 4 gotas por semana (tmc)
kalkwasser - na reposição de agua doce durante a noite
Reactor de calcio  - ligado diariamente durante 12h (entre as 11:00 e 23:00)

Comida:

Cyclop-eeze 
Granulado Dr. Bassleer's 
dainichi
Ocean nutrition, Formula Two
papa congelada (artemia, misys, cyclopyz e immuvit)
Diversos tipos de algas
zooplanton - para corais duros (TMC)
phitoplancton - para corais moles (TMC)

Vou variando a comida ao longo da semana


Período de iluminação:

2 actinicas da ATI - ligam as 16:00 e desligam as 03:30
2 Aquamedic 15000Kº - ligam as 18h00 e desligam as 03h00
1 pro color da ATI - ligam as 18:30 e desligam as 02:30
1 Blue plus da ATI - ligam as 18:30 e desligam as 02:30
2 Aquablue especial da ATI - ligam as 19:00 e desligam as 02:00


Limpeza de escumador:
semanal

temperatura 25º

Parametros não sei porque não tenho feito testes

Pouco mais posso acrescentar a rotina

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Pessoal,

Já la vão uns meses que não escrevo nem publico fotos do meu sistema.
varias coisas foram mudandas nos ultimos meses, a começar pela colocação de um novo reactor de calcio, retirar algumas corais e tambem diminuir alguma rochas.  A nivel de peixes, poucas mudanças, saiu um centropyge bispinouse e entrou outro centropyge acanthops, mas ja estou super arrependido arrependi, tenho reparado que ultimamente o acanthops anda a dar uma bicadas no trachypyillia vermelha. Ja tentei colocar o Fish Trap da aquamedic, não o gajo é muito desconfiado e não entra la nem por nada,
A nivel de parametros de sistema:
Temp-26º
calcio- 400
kh- 8
ph - 8.2
sali-1024
phosfatos- 0
nitratos - estava a 0, espero ja o ter subudo
mag- 1400


Não vale a pena estar aqui a perder tempo, vamos a umas fotos.
























Em breve coloco mais fotos.

abraço

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Viva Pessoal,
> 
> nitratos - estava a 0, espero ja o ter subudo
> 
> 
> 
> Não vale a pena estar aqui a perder tempo, vamos a umas fotos.
> 
> 
> ...


Olá Carlos 

Sinceramente nao percebi esta dos nitratos, queres que eles subam é isso?

De resto aquário está muito fixe, boas cores e corais apresentam muito boa saúde.

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Carlos

De facto é como o Paulo diz tens aí um aquário espéctacular e com boas cores.

Um abraço

João Alves

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Sinceramente nao percebi esta dos nitratos, queres que eles subam é isso?



Viva Paulo,

Sim porque? É mau ter os nitratos a 0.05 ou 0.10mg/l?! No meu caso não é , bem pelo contrario, desde que comecei a dar mais comida, notei melhorias nas cores dos corais que estavam braqueados, essa perca de cor pode estar associado ao refugio de algas que me mantinha tanto os phosfatos como os nitratos a 0, mas com o tempo os corais começaram a perder a cor que tinham e braquearam como disse em cima.
A ver vamos ....

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva a todos,

Já faz algum tempo que não actualizo as fotos. Ultimamente o tempo tem sido muito pouco para trtar do aquário, mas ontem como tive o dia livre, resolvi fazer uma limpeza. Vou deixar aqui umas fotos para poder partilhar com vocês.

Ultimamente tenho tido alguns problemas com 3 corais, 2 Euphyllias e 1 pocilopora, vou colocar fotos dos mesmos na area indicada neste forum, para ver se consigo identificar o problema.

IMG_3897 - Copy - Copy.jpg

IMG_3910.jpg

IMG_3908.jpg

IMG_3909.jpg

IMG_3912.jpg

IMG_3900.jpg

IMG_3902.jpg

----------


## António Vitor

muito porreiro mesmo...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> muito porreiro mesmo...


Obrigado Vitor. Ando É com problemas com alguns corais. Corais esses que já estão no sistema a mais de 2 anos, e isso custa-me imenso velos a morrer lentamente. Fiz uma troca de lampadas novas, e talvez como diz o Jorge Neves pode ter sido a razão. Engraçado que já tinha tido a mesma conversa com outras pessoas e tambem me disseram o mesmo. Eu tenho 8 T5, primeiro troquei 2 e passado 1 semana troquei mais 4 e mesmo assim eles sentiram. Na volta devia ter dado um intervalo maior entre elas e trocar so mesmo 2 de cada vez. Mas o resto dos corais estão muito bem, isso é que é estranho.

Enfim......

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Eu quero um assim :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 
Carlos o áquario está espectacular, cores muito bonitas. 
UM ABRAÇO

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Eu quero um assim
> Carlos o áquario está espectacular, cores muito bonitas. 
> UM ABRAÇO



obrigado Luis,

Mas sabes, eu nunca acho o mesmo, sentimos sempre que alguma coisa esta mal, alias até esta, estou com problemas em 2 Euphyllias e 1 pocilopora. E tentamos sempre safar os corais, mas muitas vezes para safar uns prejudicamos outros. Por isso mais vale estar quieto, e deixar o aquário seguir o rumo dele.

abraço
carlos

Ps- quando vieres ao Porto passa cá.

----------


## carlos eduardo rodrigues

Primeiramente parabens pelo aquario esta muito belo
Como pretendo montar um marinho com essa mesma capacidade podes por gentileza dizeres as dimensões do teu ?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Carlos,

Aqui tens toda a imformação, desde medidas até equipamento que estou a usar. Foi actualizado hoje por mim para não haver duvidas.
Qualquer coisa é so dizer.

http://www.reefforum.net/f18/reefresh-700litros-13974/

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola pessoal,

Hoje aproveitei a boa disposição e tirei umas fotos ao aquário. Nada de especial, é mesmo só para a malta observar a evolução.
O tempo não tem sido muito, de modo que a uns tempos atrás tive um  desequilíbrio que me causou alguns problemas no aquário. Neste momento tudo parece ter normalizado.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

hoje não estou a atinar com a colocação das fotos....mais 2!!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Bem... não estou a conseguir colocar mais que uma foto num só post, por isso segue mais 1!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva companheiros,

Depois de mais algum tempo sem dizer nada (bom sinal), deixo aqui algumas fotos!
Todos os comentários são bem vindos.

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá: 
o aquario está muito bonito, gosto bastante do layout e os corais têm umas cores fantasticas e parece respirar saude. :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Mais umas fotos tiradas ontem.

























Para já são estes os registos dos últimos meses.


cumprimentos

----------


## João Soares

Ora ai está o que é!!
Parabens Basaloco, muito muito bom.

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

De facto um excelente aquário, já tive a oportunidade de o ver ao vivo e está 5*****, parabens Carlos.
 :Palmas:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

as gotas tão a resultar :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> boas
> 
> as gotas tão a resultar



Não é só por causa das gotas, mas esta a ajudar. É um conjunto de factores: 

-TPA de 90lts semanais 
-Adicção de Grotech A,B,C 5ml por dia
-um bom escumador DELTEC AP850
-bom reactor de calcio DELTEC PF601
-Adicção de iodo 1 vez por semana
-Água de osmose na reposição
-Alimentação controlada
-Refugio de algas chaetomorfa

Mas ainda não esta como eu quero, com o tempo ira ficar melhor (espero eu).

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
simplesmente :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## HelderPinto

Tá muito bonito esse aqua!! :Pracima:  
Para mim, uma referência de um bom aquário marinho, tanto ao nível de layout como na escolha de corais e peixes! Força nisso!

(Ah, as colunas tocam mesmo bem... :SbSourire19: )

Cumps...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Tá muito bonito esse aqua!! 
> Para mim, uma referência de um bom aquário marinho, tanto ao nível de layout como na escolha de corais e peixes! Força nisso!
> 
> (Ah, as colunas tocam mesmo bem...)
> 
> Cumps...



Viva Helder,


Fico satisfeito em saber que tocam bem, alias não tinha duvida disso.
Quando quiseres ca aparecer para eu ouvir essa montagem de son, é so apitar. 

abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

O teu aquário está espectacular. Evoluiu mesmo muito!  :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

Já faz um tempito que não coloco uma foto, por isso resolvi tirar uma foto para poderem ver a evolução e comentarem. 
Sinceramente ando um pouco desanimado, não ha maneira de conseguir puxar os rosas, acabam por ficar castanhos  :Icon Cry: , mas tenho esperanças que possa ser uma fase. 
O combate a baixos Kh e Ca, tambem tem sido uma guerra, pois esses valores têm tendência de puxar para baixo e de que maneira.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Carlos,

Só tens motivos para estar orgulhoso. É na minha perspectiva sem duvida um dos melhores aquarios do reefforum.

Lindissimo................

(faz um filme e posta no youtube !)

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Não resisti, e resolvi colocar tambem estas fotos, não estão é grande coisa!

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

mais estas....

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Parabens Carlos, um aquário à maneira...

Gostava de ver isso ao perto.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Concordo como o gonçalo, so tens que te orgulhar.
Mas porque que tens o KH e CA baixo?
Tas a usar reactor de calcio e reactor de kalk?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Heitor , 

Quando quiseres, é so apitar

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Anthony,

Neste remontagem do reefresh coloquei de lado o reactor de Kalk, apenas estou a usar o reactor de calcio da DELTEC, e mesmo assim ele vesse grego para colocar os valores nos 400 a 420. Tambem não esta em valores alarmantes, andava nos 340 + - , neste momento já os subi para os valores ideais, e o factor do calcio estar tão baixo deve ter a haver com o excesso de consumo por parte dos corais SPS e LPS. 
O Kh em tempos é que esteve um pouco baixo, entre os 4 e os 5 mas neste momentos tambem estão em valores normais, agora ão sei ao certo a razão de valores tão baixos. Por acaso até gostava de ter uma opinião de alguem!

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E depois de mais umas férias pelo norte, e não pude deixar de ir a ter com o nosso amigo Carlos. Estive na conversa e a fotografar o aquário. Gostei bastante de como estava o aquário, bem cuidado, e gostei também de alguns corais, alguns daqueles que pouco se vêm!

Aqui ficam as fotos:

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Carlos, mais uma vez agradeço teres-me recebido e possibilitado a troca de ideias bem como fotografado o aquário. Agradeço também o convite de jantar que infelizmente não pude aceitar por ter outros compromissos.

Abraço.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Grande Pedro,

Realmente foi pena não terem jantado la, mas pronto fica para uma proxima oportunidade. As fotos como senpre estão um espectaculo, obrigado. É sempre bom partilharmos as nossas ideias, é sinal que estamos abertos e queremos aprender cada vez mais.

Se ca vieres outra vez antes do proximo vVerão , já sabes! Jantar ca em casa!!

abraço grande

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Resolvi fazer um pequeno video do meu aquário, e gostava de partilhar com todos os membros do forum. As criticas são sempre bem vindas.

YouTube - Reef Aquarium - Reefresh 700lts

abraço grande

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Muito bom Carlos...o video e o aquário. Parabéns. :Pracima: 

Cumprimentos,

----------


## willian de assis

só se o critico for louco? parabens pelos dois.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva,
> 
> Resolvi fazer um pequeno video do meu aquário, e gostava de partilhar com todos os membros do forum. As criticas são sempre bem vindas.
> 
> YouTube - Reef Aquarium - Reefresh 700lts
> 
> abraço grande


 :Olá:  Carlos

Palvras para quê  :SbOk: ...está magnifico  :yb677:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas: 
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Parabens Carlos, tens um aquário brutal com uma disposição de corais excelente, tudo pensado ao promenor.  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Morais

Muito lindo um exemplo a seguir sem duvida,continua assim que estas no bom caminho  :SbOk5:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva pessoal,

Obrigado, mas sinto que ainda tenho muito para caminhar. O ser humano é mesmo assim, nunca esta satisfeito com o que tem, quer sempre mais e melhor, por isso eu tamben não sou diferente. 

abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Muito bom Carlos

Porreiro  :Palmas: 

Tava a ver a tua circulação, tens só 1 Vortech?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Muito bom Carlos
> 
> Porreiro 
> 
> Tava a ver a tua circulação, tens só 1 Vortech?



Olá Anthony,

Estou com 2 Vortech MP40W

abraço

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

O aquario asta absolutamente espetacular Carlos ! (e o video esta muitissimo bem feito, com transição lenta para podermos ver tudo)

Parabens ! (sem duvida uma referencia no forum)

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

Boas Carlos 

Sim senhor tens ai um grande vídeo.
 :tutasla:  :tutasla:  :tutasla:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony,
> 
> Estou com 2 Vortech MP40W
> 
> abraço


Esta uma em cada lado?
Que que achas te da troca?
Melhorias?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Esta uma em cada lado?
> Que que achas te da troca?
> Melhorias?



Pá, sinceramente notei diferenças, alias comecei logo a notar mal coloquei a primeira Vortech, e só passado 2 semanas é que coloquei a segunda. 
Notei que a circulação chegou a alguns cantos que as tunze não chegavam, mas logico que existe sempre um canto ou outro que acomula sedimentos. As bombas são muito boas, têm um fluxo incrivel e um programa fantastico para controlar o tipo de circulação, como sabes. 

abraço

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Pá, sinceramente notei diferenças, alias comecei logo a notar mal coloquei a primeira Vortech, e só passado 2 semanas é que coloquei a segunda. 
> Notei que a circulação chegou a alguns cantos que as tunze não chegavam, mas logico que existe sempre um canto ou outro que acomula sedimentos. As bombas são muito boas, têm um fluxo incrivel e um programa fantastico para controlar o tipo de circulação, como sabes. 
> 
> abraço


E tens uma em cada lado?
Usas o reef crest?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> E tens uma em cada lado?
> Usas o reef crest?


Sim, uma de cada lado com o reef crest. Apenas estão a trabalhar a 70% e chega bem.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva amigos,

É com muita pena que vou deixar este sistema, vou desactivalo e partir para uma nova aventura que vai ser começar do Zero outra vez.
Tomei esta decisão porque sinto que esta na hora certa de desmontar o aquario e rectificar erros de montagem desde o primeiro dia, erros esses que podem vir a causar um crush em breve e como não estou para perder tudo, decidi vender tudo e começar de novo. A decisão foi tomada de um dia para o outro, mas ja ando a adiar este dia a mais de 6 meses. A opção de vender tudo é simplesmente porque não sei quanto tempo vou precisar para montar o sistema como quero, e como não estou para passar pelo stress da ultima montagem (tudo em 7 dias) a minha decisão e vender tudo e guardar apenas 2 a 3 peças de estimação. 
Agradeço todos os comentarios colocados aqui no meu post, e acreditem que sem a vossa ajuda e ajuda deste forum nunca tinha ganho o conhecimento que tenho por este magnifico Hobby.

obrigado e até breve

abraço grande

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,
 Segui a tua montagem desde o inicio, vi o teu aquário ao vivo, vi a beleza que ai está.!
Quando te visitei estava a começar o meu aquário,  para quem está a começar ver um aquário como o teu é um grande incentivo , só pensamos   gostava que o meu fica-se assim  :SbLangue23: !!..  
O teu aquário foi montado com muita paciência e tudo foi pensado ao pormenor .
É com muita pena que leio esta noticia :Icon Cry: . Boa sorte para a próxima montagem .

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Pedro

Desde já, um bom Natal. 
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras, e acredita que o proximo sera ainda melhor, se correr como estou a planear.

abraço

----------

